# Colonoscopy - don't know what to think



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I've had this IBS diagnosed for some time now but none of the doctors sent me for a colonoscopy and I want to book one in a private clinic for my own peace of mind.However, I read around here and I am a bit scared. Here where I am from they do not sedate you during this procedure. More even, they don't give you any pain killers, just a mild....don't even know if I should call it sedative in the beginning and then you're....on your own so to say. I know this sedative they use, I had it once when I was a child and they performed a small surgery on me....not need to say it doesn't do almost anything to you but making you feel a bit confused so you wouldn't run







. That surgery I had as a child was probably the most painful horrible experience in my life... and I certainly don't want to go through something similar again. I don't know what to do...I really want to have the colonoscopy done but after what I read in here I would REALLY like to be put to sleep....


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

If you are having a sigmoidoscopy (just looks at a small portion of your colon), then there is a chance that they will not sedate you. However, if you are having a colonoscopy (looks at the entire colon, and a portion of the small intestine, if they are able to access it), you will be sedated. These medications are typically described as "twilight" - meaning that you're not necessarily asleep, but if you aren't, you're not really aware of what's going on and will not remember what happened later. The majority of people I know (myself included) slept for most, if not all of the entire procedure. Medications that are used quite often include versed, demerol and fentanyl, but the choice of medications depends on your center/doctor. If you have had difficulty with these medications before, call your doctor. A lot of centers are able to put patients who have previous problems with conscious sedation under general anesthesia - Though be warned that it may take longer to get your appointment in, as sometimes these spots are limited. Whatever you do, do not just show up and let the doctor know then. If you are having too many problems with pain and the sedation isn't working, a lot of doctors will stop right then - Because you're partially drugged, it's difficult for them to know if the pain you're having is from inadequate sedation (some people just don't respond to the drugs and there's only so much you can give safely) or if there's a more serious problem - Then you might run the risk of having to reschedule, aka doing the prep and everything else all over again.So in a nutshell - Call your doctor and let them know which drug you had a problem with in the past. Best of luck to you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Blonde you are talking about the US. I think Tana is from the UK which has the NHS system of healthcare. So sedation isn't always a regular practice there.Tana many Docs will not do a colonoscopy if a patient is young, has no history of colon cancer in their family, or their symptoms don't necessarily point to anything serious GI wise. So not sure it would be valuable to go through all of that if it really isn't necessary.I know it is hard to believe a "functional" disorder like IBS could be responsible for altering one's life so... but.. the truth is it can. I don't know what your symptoms are.. but a colonoscopy isn't always indicated. However... if you REALLY think you have symptoms that point to something other than IBS.. maybe having a colonscopy.. sedation or no... would set your mind at ease and help you come to terms with your diagnosis. Up to you.


----------

